# JD TRS21 question



## JLC (Feb 19, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone is using the John Deere TRS21 snowblower (5 horse single stage). If so please comment on how you like it and if it has given you any trouble. I will be using it only on sidewalks that I can't get a blade to. I know there is a lot of discussion about the Toros and Hondas, but a good friend of mine is a JD dealer and he throws me a lot of business so I wouldn't feel right buying a different brand unless the JD is complete junk. Thanks.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I own a John Deere TRS27 snowblower and it works very well. Never let me down. It is a 2 stages and the TRS21 is a single stage. I never use a TRS21 single stage but I can give you some help if it would be useful for you. I am not sure if you have yet take a thought of exactly what type of equipment you would need to do your job, or are you just looking for a snowblower? Your equipment selection depends on what jobs you have to do with it. Around how many sidewalks and how long is it that you have to clear? Do you live in an area where you sometime could get a heavy snowfall? If you have a few sidewalks that are short, then single stage would be a good choice. If you have several sidewalks that are long, then a 2 stages would be a better choice. If you sometime get 1 or 2 feet of snow, then it would be better to go with 2 stages because it can chew up deeper snowfall and snowdrift. That depends on your area. 

Some people like single stage snowblowers because it is light and easy to lift on and off the truck. Some people like 2 stages snowblowers because it do the job better and faster and can go through deep snowfall/snowdrift. 

If you would please fill out your "location", you would get a better and more accurate answer to your questions. Not asking for your street address, but for your town or city name and what state you live in.


----------



## JLC (Feb 19, 2001)

Wx,

I had the profile up to date on Lawnsite, didn't notice that it hadn't transferred to Plowsite. I'm just starting into the plowing thing this year. Just bought a blade and am looking for a snowblower to do sidewalks. I don't have many accounts yet, but expect 99% to be residential this year because I decide to do snow late in the year. Of those I have the walks aren't that long. Wanted to stay with a single stage for lifting in and out of the truck and price. If I decide I'm making a good amount and can justify a big 2 stage I will buy at that time, but I don't want to invest another $1500 right now.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

DO NOT BUY ONE!!!!!!!
I had one of those and two Husqvarna single stage units. And they we all junk, and all looked identical. They carbs would freze up after 10 min of use. And the JD shute would clog even in dry powder. I hated that unit from day one. I dumped those 3, and bought two Honda 621 units and have been in Honda heaven ever since.
In fact I took then out of storage today, filled with fresh gas and in two pulls both were running smoooooooth.
My choices for single stage would be the Honda 520, followed by the toro units with SUZUKI engines. I would never own another 2 cycle snow king engine powered unit again. Yes I am really opinionated about this one. I spent more time working on those junks then I care to remember.
Dont let the Honda units fool you, I have gone through 12" of heavy wet snow with them and no problems. The shute cllogs once in a while, but no big deal. Just release the auger drive, and then re-engage and it will clear its self 95% of the time. I fully believe that the honda will do the work of a two stage 95% of the time. I have yet to have the unit let me down. One of the best 650.00 I have spent, and the 520's are even less money, around the 550.00 range. About the same cost as that junk TS 21, should be called the POS 21
Dino


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

*2 cycle*

i have 4 2 cycle single stage and 5 two stage. i have an mtd toro(2) and a sears. you cant beat these things in about 8in of snow or less. they are lightweight easy to push and rarely need repair. they work better than 2 stages in wet and slushly snow but wont work well on the ruts at the ends of the sidewalks or driveways from the street. they do go through alot of gas but we really work them hard, a few times for 8 hrs straight. we had to replace the belts for the augers on them but other than that no trouble(mtd wheel bracket fell off but was replaced) the only things you need for them is an auger belt and a scraper bar. yes like all snowblowers the shoot does get clogged but as mentioned above let go of auger then reengage and the shoot is clean. good luck with plowing this season.


----------



## MusGuy (Jan 14, 2001)

*Snow Blowers*

I have to tell you... go with the simplicity single stage... I have the single stage 22inch, 6 horse and it is a monster.... I had a university call me in trouble because their sidewalk plow.... a crappy John Deer mower with a blade broke down... It was a situation where they let it go for almost 3 days.... got their frozen 18 inches of snow, I had my one Suzuki Samurai, an ATV and three of the Simplicity.... I will tell you if you have wide side walks get your hands on an old Suzuki Samurai with a good blade... it is great.... Then the Blowers mop the floor.... need a little muscle cause it is not self propelled, but if you let the machine do the work... no problems.


----------

